
Show HN: A parser for sqlite databases to implement full ALTER TABLE support - creolabs
https://github.com/marcobambini/sqlite-createtable-parser
======
TehShrike
I'm interested in (though not experienced with) SQL parsers.

I was most curious about the project to check out its test suite, but it looks
like there aren't any automated tests.
[https://github.com/marcobambini/sqlite-createtable-
parser/bl...](https://github.com/marcobambini/sqlite-createtable-
parser/blob/master/debug/main.c)

